# Dead motherboard?



## DeadlyD0Right (Jan 27, 2010)

what are the signs of a dead motherboard, the led light next to the cpu are lit, the fans on the psu and cpu are spinning, but the computer makes no sound on startup and just hangs at a black screen, in fact no signal to my monitor at all.

the cd drive does not open either so i tried popping the release button with a paper clip and just got some grinding noise but the drive did not open.

Ive tried taking out the cmos battery and putting it back in to see if it would reset the bios, Ive pulled out the memory and powered it on and still not even a beep.

can anyone help me? its a old computer not mine someone asked me to take a look at it but i can't figure this thing out.

its a pentium 4 unknown ghz probably a 1. something
256 mb of ram
onboard video card not even a agp slot for one

i don't intend to fix it if the motherboard is trashed, may as well just get a new computer and salvage the hard drive if that's all he wants, i just wanna make sure this is whats up with it.


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah I'd say it is the motherboard


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

could be a failed power supply

lights and fans don't pull much power

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage


----------



## DeadlyD0Right (Jan 27, 2010)

i don't really know, just that its a pentium 4 has 256mb of ram and no video card, if anything its probably some intel graphics chip. its a ancient computer i was trying to get working again.

but ill try replacing the psu for kicks when i get off work tomorrow thanks.


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

The system will not POST even with the RAM pulled. This is a sign of motherboard failure.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

TyDeacon said:


> The system will not POST even with the RAM pulled. This is a sign of motherboard failure.


no system will post with the ram removed


----------



## TyDeacon (Aug 11, 2007)

It should at least give a beep code indicating no RAM is installed


----------



## DeadlyD0Right (Jan 27, 2010)

nope nothing I'll try plugging in my other psu to double check, is there anyway to make sure its the motherboard?


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

TyDeacon said:


> It should at least give a beep code indicating no RAM is installed


Just because it's come up here before...

You can only count on beep codes if there is a motherboard/case speaker and it is hooked up.

Jus' sayin'


----------

